

Microsoft reinvents the wheel with Windows 8 - kfcm
https://secure.marketwatch.com/story/microsoft-reinvents-the-wheel-with-windows-8-2012-06-01

======
SlipperySlope
"The real problem is that it is both unusable and annoying."

------
jcdrepair
I definitely understand his point that is a radical departure from existing
Windows design and that business, who are loathe to try anything new, might
not be interested.

But that fact is, businesses already aren't interested in upgrading to new
Windows releases. XP was plenty good for the vast majority of businesses and
many of them are still running it because it works just fine.

I had the chance to play with a Windows 8 tablet and I have to say that was
pretty impressive. The Metro interface works great in that environment.

My guess is that Microsoft will support Windows 7 for businesses for another
decade. In the mean time, they are hoping to win the hearts and minds of
people in the fast growing tablet and smartphone market.

I doubt they'll succeed, but they have to give it a shot. I applaud them for
making the effort.

